#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What type of smart thinking process required for a marketer?

## Bhavya

Smart thinking is the aptitude to resolve problems by using high-quality knowledge and skills. Every one of us can improve our smart thinking process, and smart thinking is the essential quality for marketers as well. Can you guys tell me what type of smart thinking process required for a marketer?

----------

